# cable outlet activation



## Locks (Dec 3, 2008)

I currently have three active cable/internet outlets. I want to set up an additional location and want to know how to activate the cable outlet so I can hook up my laptop. Thanks for the help.


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

you need a router

or another internet cable box. 

if your internet provider supplied the cable box it may already have a router built into it.. 

then you need a wireless card for the laptop unless it has a built in one.


----------



## Locks (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks but I did move the cable box, connected it but the TV I tested did not work. It seems that the cable outlet is not active. Is there something I have to do to activate that particular outlet?


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Locks said:


> Thanks but I did move the cable box, connected it but the TV I tested did not work. It seems that the cable outlet is not active. Is there something I have to do to activate that particular outlet?


does it have a wall plug outlet or just the wire come thru the floor?

is this your house, apartment or ??

there is no activation of an individual cable line to the best of my knowledge. it is a matter of the cable not being connected. so you need to follow the wire.


----------



## Locks (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. It has a regular faceplate on the wall. It is a small condo complex; 20 units


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

Locks said:


> Thanks for the reply. It has a regular faceplate on the wall. It is a small condo complex; 20 units


take the face plate off and see if the wire is connected. if there is no wire then you will need to run one. it is not that difficult usually.

if there is a wire there and it is connected you will have to try to follow it to the other end.

if it is like an apartment complex then hopefully you have open basement below and can follow it to see where the other end is. if disconnected it should be near a spot where other wires connect.


----------

